# wooden vs. metal shafts



## Guch (Sep 15, 2010)

I am not new to horses, but somewhat new to minis. I have 2 geldings (both 2) that I would like to start for driving. I was wondering what was the safest type of easy entry style cart to get? Someone told me Oak was the safest for shafts, someone else said metal. And does brand matter? I just want my boys to be safe in case of the worst case scenario. (Which we all hope never happens)

Thanks!

Kathleen


----------



## REO (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not sure of the answer, but I wanted to welcome you to the forum!!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome, Kathleen!

Many Easy Entry carts have metal shafts. I am not a fan of them because they will twist around the horse before they break. I don't prefer many hollow pipe shafts either. They are cheap and bend easily. That being said, your better brands of carts with metal shafts will run at least twice what other carts cost. Someone else can chime in on brands. We only have wooden shafts/carts other than our marathon vehicle.

Wooden shafts should NEVER be oak. Whoever told you that is off their rocker! Oak is strong, but when broke it splinters and risks poking that into the horse! Wooden shafts made by a knowledgable builder are almost always hickory! When hickory breaks, it breaks "clean" almost like someone sawed it off. Here is a photo of a broken shaft. The owner cut away the leather or vinyl shaft trim, but the break is "untouched".






All other parts close to the horse are also made of hickory: singletree, circle bar, cross bar, and wheels. That is why you may see some wooden vehicles with different grains or different finishes because of the different woods taking the stain differently. I personally like wooden shafts BECAUSE they break. I don't want my horse in a twisted up mess. Now, Combined Driving Event vehicles are a whole other subject. See above.

It's good that you are thinking about this ahead of time. The more you drive, the more it is not a matter of "if" something will happen, but "when".



If you are prepared, the "when" will be less dramatic!

Myrna


----------



## Guch (Sep 15, 2010)

REO said:


> I'm not sure of the answer, but I wanted to welcome you to the forum!!



thank you



I am new to this so not so sure how it all works yet.


----------



## Guch (Sep 15, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Welcome, Kathleen!
> 
> Many Easy Entry carts have metal shafts. I am not a fan of them because they will twist around the horse before they break. I don't prefer many hollow pipe shafts either. They are cheap and bend easily. That being said, your better brands of carts with metal shafts will run at least twice what other carts cost. Someone else can chime in on brands. We only have wooden shafts/carts other than our marathon vehicle.
> 
> ...


Thank you Myrna! I will most likely just be going down the dirt roads or around the fields by our house, but I want to make sure my baby is safe



<3


----------



## Guch (Sep 15, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Welcome, Kathleen!
> 
> Many Easy Entry carts have metal shafts. I am not a fan of them because they will twist around the horse before they break. I don't prefer many hollow pipe shafts either. They are cheap and bend easily. That being said, your better brands of carts with metal shafts will run at least twice what other carts cost. Someone else can chime in on brands. We only have wooden shafts/carts other than our marathon vehicle.
> 
> ...


How about Ash? I haven't been able to find any in Hickory?

Thank you


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 15, 2010)

Where are you looking? I don't know of any Amish suppliers of shafts that use ash. The Amish pretty much have a "monopoly" on the shaft and other carriage parts business, because shafts are bentwood and they have the steamers and jigs to do it. They are so inexpensive that it isn't worth screwing around yourself to make shafts. I suppose there are some out there that try. We don't bother.

Now granted, not every Amish is going to make good shafts, and not every shaft is going to be good because it is a natural product that wants to go back to the way it was before you tried to bend it. For every really good set of shafts we use, there is usually another not-so-good set as well.

Myrna


----------



## Guch (Sep 16, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Where are you looking? I don't know of any Amish suppliers of shafts that use ash. The Amish pretty much have a "monopoly" on the shaft and other carriage parts business, because shafts are bentwood and they have the steamers and jigs to do it. They are so inexpensive that it isn't worth screwing around yourself to make shafts. I suppose there are some out there that try. We don't bother.
> 
> Now granted, not every Amish is going to make good shafts, and not every shaft is going to be good because it is a natural product that wants to go back to the way it was before you tried to bend it. For every really good set of shafts we use, there is usually another not-so-good set as well.
> 
> Myrna


Just searching with google....where should I look?


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 16, 2010)

There are a number of vehicle makers that produce good-quality safe Easy Entry vehicles with wooden shafts. Here are some that are good: (Thank you, Leia, for having these all in one place on your website!)

Country Carriage http://www.countrycarriagesusa.com/

Graber, via Kateland Farms, http://www.katelandf...es/Page2569.htm

Jerald http://www.jeraldsulky.com/

Silver Penney Farm http://www.ccfdriving.com/

Here are some that make very good quality metal Easy Entry style vehicles:

Bellcrown (see Driving Essentials in the East or Carriage Driving Essentials in the West, or call Stephen at Carriage Machine Works at 717-397-4079 or 877-966-4499 to discuss your needs. Don't forget to ask about the new Aerocrown! Tell him Leia sent you.)

Pacific Carriage http://www.pacificcarriage.com/

Of course, there are lower-end vehicles, but you asked for the _safest_ ones. Maybe other people know of good ones, too.

Myrna


----------

